# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Релиз 654

## Сергей Петров2

После обновления налоги для Малого и среднего предпринимательства с 01.04.20 считаются по старому, где я что-то не поставил или не так делаю?

----------


## Fltr

> После обновления налоги для Малого и среднего предпринимательства с 01.04.20 считаются по старому, где я что-то не поставил или не так делаю?


Когда вы устанавливаете константу «Основной тариф страховых взносов», обращайте внимание на дату установки тарифа. Правая кнопка мыши — «история значения». Новый тариф должен быть установлен с 01.04.2020 года. После этого еще раз провести закрытие месяца.

----------

